# Proxy Server testen



## MD1978 (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe eine .NET Anwendung entwickelt, die per HTTP Daten herunterlädt.
Wie kann ich nun mit geringstem Aufwand testen, ob das auch über einen HTTP Proxy funktioniert? In der Anwendung kann man einen HTTP Proxy angeben. Wie teste ich am besten, ob der angegebene Proxy wirklich verwendet wird?

MFG

MD


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Dezember 2005)

Das kannst Du ganz einfach durch die Analyse des Traffics feststellen. Denn dort kannst Du sehen mit welchem Server an welchem Port Verbindung aufgenommen wird.
Als zuverlaessige Unterstuetzung bei diesem Vorhaben kann ich Dir Ethereal an's Herz legen.


----------



## MD1978 (20. Dezember 2005)

danke für den Tip.

 Was mir bei diesem Problem auch nützlich war:

http://www.janaserver.de/
 (Freeware Proxy Server)

 MFG

 MD


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Dezember 2005)

Naja, im Internet gibt es ja auch genuegend Proxies mit denen man verbinden kann.
Hauptsache man kann irgendwie beobachten und nachvollziehen was abgeht.

Als Proxy kann ich allgemein eigentlich nur den Squid empfehlen, nur laeuft der nicht unter Windows.


----------

